# Japanese Land 日本語ランド- A place to discuss all things Japanese



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Japanese Land 日本語ランド- A place to discuss all things Japanese*

Hey all!:happy: I've created this thread for anyone & everyone who is interested in or learning Japanese. If you're not though, I hope you feel welcome to discuss whatever it may be that is related to Japan. Japanese History, Music, Authors, TV programs, Films etc. 

I want this thread to be a place to encourage, help, communicate & provide resources to those who are learning Japanese. To speak about what works for you in learning Japanese & what just doesn't do it for you. All in the hope that it can help someone else. It doesn't matter how far you are in your study. Whether you are an absolute beginner, intermediate, advanced or fluent. We can learn from one another & as I said above, we can discuss anything related to Japan. The main point is to have fun! :tongue: 

Finally, I think by having different types discuss how they learn Japanese, we may find we know them better as a person, as well as getting to know how they think about things. ←(I'm very awkward, so I hope you understand what I mean by that)

Here are some resources:

*News* 
The Japan Times Online: News on Japan, Business News, Opinion, Sports, Entertainment and More
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/
http://www.asahi.com/
NHK
NHK WORLD English

*Entertainment News* 
tokyohive | the latest buzz from Japan

*Drama & Films*
DramacrazyDramaCrazy.net - Discuss Asian Drama | Read Fan Reviews | Download Wallpapers | Watch Drama
MysojuWatch Korean, Japanese, Taiwanese Drama and Movie online!

*Anime* 
AnimeCrazyWatch Anime Online for Free - Anime Episodes, Anime Shows, and Anime Movies all for Free
AnimeFreakWatch Anime Online | English Dubbed / Subbed Episodes
CrunchyrollCrunchyroll - Watch Naruto Shippuden, Bleach, Anime Videos and Episodes Free Online 

*Learn Japanese & Japanese Info*
Tofugu.com - Wonky Japanese Language and Culture
AJATT: All Japanese All The Time
Nihongoresources.com
Learn Japanese | Tae Kim's Guide to Learning Japanese
Culture Japan - Your portal to Japan

*Online Dictionary*
Goo 
Denshi Jisho[url=http://jisho.org/]Denshi Jisho - Online Japanese dictionary

*Computer Software*
Japanese VPN PacketiX vpn http://www.packetix.net/en/secure/install/
Keyhole TV KeyHoleTV & KeyHoleVideo� (Keyhole TV) テレビ朝日、テレビ東京、日本テレビ、フジテレビ、TBS。。。）
Kanji Gold Kanji Gold HomePage: A Japanese kanji program. 
Kanji Sketch Pad cerebware.pcriot.com »
Zkanji zkanji 
Anki Anki - friendly, intelligent flashcards 
Jim Breen's Japanese Page 

*Shopping*
JBOX -- You've got a friend in Japan! 
Strapya World : Japanese Cell Phone Straps, Kawaii Charms and Otaku Gadget
Japan Trend Shop 
YESASIA: Online Shopping for Japanese, Korean, and Chinese Movies, TV Dramas, Music, Games, Books, Comics, Toys, Electronics, and more! - Free Shipping
YESSTYLE: Asian Fashion (Korean Fashion, Japanese Fashion, Taiwanese Fashion)
CDJapan - Japanese Anime, Jpop, Japanese music, Game music, Japanese movie, CD, DVD -
Buy Video Games for Consoles and PC - From Japan, Korea and other Regions - Play-Asia.com
WOW HD - New Release Cheap CDs, Discount DVDs, Blu-ray, Bargain Games 
*Live event & Music & Video* 
niconico
USTREAM, You're On. Free LIVE VIDEO Streaming, Online Broadcasts. Create webcasts, live stream videos on the Internet. Live streaming videos, TV shows 
Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
eircom MusicHub (Has Japanese Bands)

*Radio*
Japanese Internet Radio - Listen to Japanese online radio news and music and practice your Japanese!
http://www.simulradio.jp/ Radio map ラジオマップ
77.8MHz FM-JAGAFM
FM-JAGA
 FM CASTLE 79.0 時々演歌を聴きます
FM CASTLE 79.0MHz 

_*iPhone Apps:*_

*Kanji & Vocab*
Kanjibox App Store - KanjiBox
Asahikanji App Store - Asahi Kanji (English)
Sticky Study App Store - StickyStudy: Japanese + Dictionary (JLPT Vocabulary & Kanji Flashcards)
JFlash App Store - Japanese Flash - Vocabulary Flashcards and Dictionary
KanjiPop App Store - KanjiPop: Kanji Practice in a Fun Game 
J Sensei (different versions available) App Store - Japanese Sensei Deluxe
Jlpt exercise App Store - JLPT exercise
Kansai-Ben App Store - Japanese 101: Kansai Dialect
Te-Form Master Connecting to the iTunes Store.

*Dictionary:*Daijisen大辞泉
App Store - Daijisen Jpn-Jpn Dictionary
mt=8

*Culture*文化
Japan by Fotopedia 
App Store - Fotopedia Japan
Japan Prefectures 
Japan Prefectures Free for iPad for iPad on the iTunes App Store
Japan Prefectures Flags App Store - Japanese Prefecture Flags
日本の県App Store -
Sansui App Store - Sansui Ink Painting
iBonsai App Store - iBonsai
Yoritsuki App Store - Yoritsuki Beautiful appヽ(^o^)丿

*Book apps*
Skybook App Store - SkyBook
BookGate App Store - BookGate
BookGate JAPAN App Store - BookGate JAPAN

*Games*
Hanafuda App Store - HANAFUDA Japan Free Lite - Japanese Traditional Card Game 
kanabunかなぶんApp Store - Kanabun Free

*News & TV*
NHK WORLD App Store - NHK WORLD TV Live

*Radio & Music*
Tunein Radio *Free version* Pro version is the one I use.Both great App Store - TuneIn Radio 
*Bands*:
DIR EN GREY
Kagerou 蜉蝣 　 
the studs　 
Daisuke to kuro no injatachi 大佑と黒の隠者達 ＊　 
＊ (蜉蝣 and the studs vocalist Daisuke 大佑さん） 

Mucc ムック 
ACIDMAN 
Fujifabric 
Rentrer en soi * 
Satsuki 砂月* *(Satsuki, now solo, was the vocalist for Rentrer en Soi） 
１２０１２ 
Girugamesh ギルがメッシュ
the GazettE ガゼット
Vidoll ヴィドール＊
Jui 樹威＊　（Jui now solo, was the vocalist for Vidoll）
NEGA ネガ
MoNoLiTh
L'eprica
Buck-Tick
Cornelius
Oki Dub Ainu Band
Kodo (They have some cds as well as dvds)
Le Monde Fabuleux de Yamasuki : The Yamasuki Singers * *Not Japanese, French but Its a good cd.
PE'Z * *Jazz band
UnsraW 
UNCHAIN
Pizzicato Five
L'Arc-en-Ciel 

*DS Software：*
Nazotte oboeru otona no kanji renshuu なぞっておぼえる大人の漢字練習改訂版 ‚È‚¼‚Á‚Ä‚¨‚Ú‚¦‚é‘å�l‚ÌŠ¿Žš—û�K ‰ü’ù”Å Buy Nazotte Oboeru Otona no Kanji Renshuu Kaiteiban (Nintendo DS) - Play-Asia.com 
Bimoji toreeningu 美文字トレーニング　  [url=http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-9g-49-en-70-2jm6.html]Buy DS Bimoji Training (Nintendo DS) - Play-Asia.com
Zaidan Houjin Nippon Kanji Nouryoku Kentei Kyoukai Kounin: Kanken DS 3 Deluxe財団法人日本漢字能力検定協会公認漢検ＤＳ３デラックス　 http://www.rocketcompany.co.jp/kanken3/ 　 Buy Zaidanhoujin Nippon Kanji Nouryoku Kentei Kyoukai Kounin: Kanken DS 3 Deluxe (Nintendo DS) - Play-Asia.com 　

*Other:*
Kanji poster Kanji Poster - Learn Japanese Kanji Characters 
Clockman クロックマン　 Strapya World : TAKARA Tomy Clockman
iPhone App: Zen Board App Store - Zen Board
Kana stickers　(Stickers for computer keyboard, so one can use direct/kana input instead of romaji) (*click on kana on the Japanese language bar) I just recently got them on ebay €3.67. Little bit hard to get used to but worth it. Pretty too  JAPANESE HIRAGANA KEYBOARD STICKER RED LETTERS | eBay

*Books:*
An introduction to Japanese - Syntax, Grammar & Language 
by Michiel Kamermans (This book is also available for free download on his site nihongoresources.com)!

Japanese Step by Step - An Innovative Approach to Speaking and Reading Japanese
by Gene Nishi

15 Minute Japanese 
by DK Eyewitness Travel

Making Sense of Japanese - What the textbooks don't tell you
by Jay Rubin

Japanese Core Words and Phrases - Things you can't find in a dictionary
by Kakuko Shoji

How to Sound Intelligent in Japanese - A Vocabulary Builder
by Charles De Wolf

The Handbook of Japanese Verbs
by Taeko Kamiya

The Handbook of Japanese Adjectives And Adverbs
by Taeko Kamiya

A Dictionary of Japanese Particles
by Sue A. Kawashima

Making out in Japanese I&II (the 2nd one is called: _More_ making out in Japanese)
by Todd Geers and Erika Hoburg/Geers

Outrageous Japanese - Slang, Curses and Epithets
by Jack Seward

Essential Kanji - 2000 Basic Japanese Characters Systematically Arranged for Learning and Reference
by P.G. O'Neill 

Kanji ABC - A Systematic Approach to Japanese Characters
by Andreas Foerster & Naoko Tamura

Mastering Japanese Kanji Volume 1
Glen Nolan Grant

*Reading* 
Reading Japanese With a Smile - Nine Stories from a Japanese Weekly Magazine for Intermediate Learners
by Tom Gally

Read Real Japanese Fiction - Short Stories By Contemporary Writers
by Michael Emmerich (*I heard that _Read Real Japanese Essays_ is better! but I don't have that one so i listed this one)

*Dictionaries:*
The Kanji Learner's Dictionary (Concise Edition)
by Spahn & Hadamitzky 

Oxford Beginner's Japanese Dictionary
by Oxford University Press

Kodansha's Communicative English - Japanese Dictionary
by Peter Sharpe

Kenkyusha's New College Japanese - English Dictionary 5th Edition 
by Martin Collick, David P. Dutcher

*Art & Drawing Manga*
Japanese art 
by Joan Stanley Baker

Japanese Art in Detail
by John Reeve

Mega Manga
by Keith Sparrow

Drawing Manga
by Peter Gray




Enjoy:kitteh:


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, quite a lot of resources! I am just beginning to learn Japanese. I'm using the "Minna no Nihongo" books by the 3A Corporation. I also use the Rosetta Stone, and some online resources as well. My advice for those who are beginning to study Japanese is 'get rid of romaji if you haven't' it doesn't help at-all (ht-tp/kana101 .c m/)(<--this page helps you to learn all kana in two weeks), and as I tell to my students (it may be ironic, but I teach English)(ironic 'cause my English is far for being good. Despite the good grade at the TOEFL ) "DON'T TRANSLATE everything" try to associate new words and phrases to pictures (these can be mental or concrete), or to sounds, or even movements (for example, for the verbs ききます みます よみます and かきます I used to put mi hands behind my ears -hear-, around my eyes as glasses -see- mimic a book (read)(ok, use your imagination), and writing motion -write-), but don't do things like: "Inu/dog, Neko/cat, Sakana/fish" this seems effective but it creates problems in the long run. For now, I leave this other link, It may be helpful /w.lexilogos.com/keyboard/hiragana .h-tm Ganbatte!


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm sorry I had to corrupt the links, but I didn't know I had to post 15 notes before I could ad links, I hope it's not taken as a lack of respect of the rules. If it's offensive to someone (by not obeying the rules), please let me know and I will take them out till due season.
Regards, Futatsu B.


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Futatsu Benri said:


> I'm sorry I had to corrupt the links, but I didn't know I had to post 15 notes before I could ad links, I hope it's not taken as a lack of respect of the rules. If it's offensive to someone (by not obeying the rules), please let me know and I will take them out till due season.
> Regards, Futatsu B.


Ah I saw that. I didn't know why but I assumed something went wrong when you posted it. Don't worry about it  & Thanks for posting!


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Look at all the links about Japan!


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my. 

LET ME LOVE YOU OP. SERIOUSLY. *glomps*

I have a new favorite thread


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

*[Rant]*

Right... and when do the Irish stop asking for chips with Japanese food (or any other food) and stop demanding murdering of Japanese food _(yakitori with caramel?! WTF!)_ in order to accommodate for Irish lack of any kind of taste in food?
Yes, I live in Ireland and yes, I'm pissed about the shit quality of food here _(any kind, no matter the origins because it's murdered to become more "Irish"... BLEH)._

I hope this isn't another thread like in the boards.ie where people discuss Naruto and stuff that has nothing to do with everyday Japan all day. This kind of hits me personally as I lived there for a bit and I spent a lot of my childhood and teen years having their culture hammered into my head. 

One word of advice for you, a lot of what you are listing there is "western mainstream" that they export. I suggest you dig deeper for actual non "western mainstream" stuff. 

Actually, does anyone of you even know what, for example, Pachinko is? Does any of you know anime/manga that isn't mainstream like "Dark Schneider" for example? Does any of you know the tea ceremony? How to eat sweets with tea? How to make an actual Japanese garden? How to greet someone? What the depth of a bow means? Anything other than the "imports"? 

*[/Rant]*

Also, I go to www.AnimeSeason.com to watch stuff.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

For people who are studying Japanese, there's an add-on for Firefox that I HIGHLY recommend called rikaichan. What it does is it shows translations for Japanese words when you move your cursor over them. I've found it extremely useful.

rikaichan | polarcloud.com


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Silveresque said:


> For people who are studying Japanese, there's an add-on for Firefox that I HIGHLY recommend called rikaichan. What it does is it shows translations for Japanese words when you move your cursor over them. I've found it extremely useful.
> 
> rikaichan | polarcloud.com


それがいくつかの語を学ぶとは素晴らしいです。 まっとうな文〔判決〕を作るためにカンジと全ての3つの音節テーブルを学ぶことはより厳しいです。 :wink:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

NovaStar said:


> Look at all the links about Japan!


Can't resist


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Silveresque said:


> For people who are studying Japanese, there's an add-on for Firefox that I HIGHLY recommend called rikaichan. What it does is it shows translations for Japanese words when you move your cursor over them. I've found it extremely useful.


Rikaichan is awesome, I've just downloaded it, thank you very much!


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, I'll make an experiment. Let's try to learn kanji little by little, probably most of you know these, but I'll work according to my level n.n I suggest that we at first explain some kanji (maximum three or five) and then everybody who wants can write examples using these kanji. Please stick to the meaning we are using at first, and then we move on to defferent meanings for the same kanji, and please, let's use kana to explain the pronunciation (say no to romaji!)...let's see:
大きい　（おおきい）[big] 　小さい　（ちいさい）[small] 　山（やま） [mountain]

ふじさん　は　大きい　山　です。
さくら　は　小さい　はな　です。
くるま は 大きい です。

Now it's your turn, please write some sentences using these kanji!
If any of you know of a good page to see stroke order please tell us! n.n


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Here you go


EDIT: That had to be one of the vaguest posts I've ever made. 
That link is what Futatsu requested: somewhere to see the stroke count and order.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

ilphithra said:


> それがいくつかの語を学ぶとは素晴らしいです。 まっとうな文〔判決〕を作るためにカンジと全ての3つの音節テーブルを学ぶことはより厳しいです。 :wink:


My attempt to translate (forgive me if I'm wrong, I'm still a beginner):

"That is wonderful for studying some languages. Studying kanji and all three syllable tables to make more formal writings (such as decrees) is more strict."


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Futatsu Benri said:


> Ok, I'll make an experiment. Let's try to learn kanji little by little, probably most of you know these, but I'll work according to my level n.n I suggest that we at first explain some kanji (maximum three or five) and then everybody who wants can write examples using these kanji. Please stick to the meaning we are using at first, and then we move on to defferent meanings for the same kanji, and please, let's use kana to explain the pronunciation (say no to romaji!)...let's see:
> 大きい　（おおきい）[big] 　小さい　（ちいさい）[small] 　山（やま） [mountain]
> 
> ふじさん　は　大きい　山　です。
> ...


‰pŒê�EŒêŠw‚ÌŠw�K�î•ñƒTƒCƒg�uƒXƒy�[ƒXƒAƒ‹ƒN�v�F’n‹…�lƒlƒbƒgƒ��[ƒN‚ð‘n‚éƒAƒ‹ƒN

This is an excellent site that allows you to search words and see them used in sentences. I use this to learn tricky grammatical structures and nuances that are otherwise hard to find information on. 

日本語の勉強、がんばってね。roud:

EDIT: この山はあそこの小さい山より大きいです。


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Silveresque said:


> My attempt to translate (forgive me if I'm wrong, I'm still a beginner):
> 
> "That is wonderful for studying some languages. Studying kanji and all three syllable tables to make more formal writings (such as decrees) is more strict."


It's quite close :happy:

The translation goes along the lines of: That is great to learn some words (as in, loose words). Studying Kanji and all the 3 syllable tables (hiragana, katakana, furigana) to make whole sentences is more difficult.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

PerC decided to double my post... o_0


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

このトピクは良いし、便利ですね。　ありがとうOPさん！ (That katakana is supposed to be 'topic', but I don't know if that's right XD)

すみません。私は日本語を書くことがあまり上手じゃありません。

I've just finished my first year of an undergraduate degree in Japanese Studies (going from beginner level. Aka: knowing pretty much nothing XD), so this thread looks pretty useful, especially with those links 

Kanji game: 
本屋で買った本は大きいですよ。 (hope that's right...)


----------



## Vicissitude (Jun 3, 2012)

I plan on learning Japanese at some point but I'm focusing on becoming fluent in my heritage language (Spanish) first. 

Here is a website people might find useful.

NIHONGO e 



> Welcome! NIHONGO eな Portal for Learning Japanese is a site dedicated to introducing all kinds of websites and online tools useful for studying Japanese!


I also recommend checking out the Reviewing The Kanji forum it has lot of useful information. They had a thread that listed different kinds of Japanese podcast. Here is a link to it.

The Podcast Thread - Podcasts listed by genre - Reviewing the Kanji - Learning Japanese


----------



## Waynetta180 (Aug 30, 2010)

Vicissitude said:


> I plan on learning Japanese at some point but I'm focusing on becoming fluent in my heritage language (Spanish) first.
> 
> Here is a website people might find useful.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting:happy: They're great links! I didn't know the Nihongo e one and I never saw the the one about podcasts before. So thanks again. :kitteh:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Waynetta180 said:


> Hehe! That's true, but I live in Roscommon out of choice. I lived in Leixlip, Co. Kildare until I was 14. It's near enough to Dublin. Nothing much in Leixlip. Pretty crappy. Roscommon has more believe it or not roud: It has a cinema at least! Just opened a few months ago. Oh and a lovely shop called 'Timepieces' that sells unique & old style things.
> I quite like living in "the sticks". Nice and quiet & dark. (No streetlights)ヽ(^o^)丿


Oh, I don't live directly in Cork, I'd go nuts with all the noise. I live a bit away from it, in "the sticks".



Waynetta180 said:


> Oh and before I forget, do you know where to buy manga's here? Maybe you can in Cork, but even in Dublin i've only ever seen a random volume, usually the 2nd part.
> I have a few 1's and 2's but not a complete set. Chobits is the only one I can think of at the moment. Easons here had a clearance sale for 2 quid a manga of random volumes (not many I have to say) a few years ago, but otherwise they don't sell them in Roscommon. I thought fair enough it would be very hard to find ones written in Japanese, but even to find the ones in English is proving difficult. :frustrating:


I would love to tell you but I haven't found anything. I read my manga mostly online these days. This is the site I mostly use


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Ack, ran into a problem today when trying to learn Japanese grammar for next year.

What would be a good translation of ついている? Any help would be greatly appreaciated - thanks


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> Ack, ran into a problem today when trying to learn Japanese grammar for next year.
> 
> What would be a good translation of ついている? Any help would be greatly appreaciated - thanks


Context?


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Accidentally misread it DX It was just tsuite, as seen below:

みなさんの希望や予定に*ついて*話してください。

Still can't find out what it means though...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

laurie17 said:


> Accidentally misread it DX It was just tsuite, as seen below:
> 
> みなさんの希望や予定に*ついて*話してください。
> 
> Still can't find out what it means though...


～について is something like the English "about", as in "talk about this".


----------



## kohitsuji (Jun 13, 2012)

Waynetta180 said:


> I want this thread to be a place to encourage, help, communicate & provide resources to those who are learning Japanese. To speak about what works for you in learning Japanese & what just doesn't do it for you. All in the hope that it can help someone else.


In the spirit of the OP I guess I'll give some advice to those studying Japanese, especially in a class setting. I definitely recommend following the curriculum and learning what you can that way. Your teacher or professor must be teaching you that stuff because they expect it to be useful to you, right? On the other hand, someone with a different pace from the rest of the class might get bored or overwhelmed and just check out. If that's you my big piece of advice is to make it your own; find ways to relate Japanese language to your everyday life and interests. If you're into pop culture you could watch anime/read manga/listen to music in its original language, or even try following your favorite artist's blog. If you are into photography, bicycling, robotics, or anything else then try building a vocabulary specific to that interest. The grammar you learn in class will help you string everything together but a custom-tailored vocabulary will keep you engaged and motivated. 

This is probably really obvious advice and I don't want to sound like a know-it-all but I have seen several examples of this in the past. In my own case, words that I had randomly learned poking around the internet would sometimes pop up in class and vice versa.


----------



## Tread Softly (Feb 8, 2012)

What are some good resources on the history of the Ainu people before the arrival of today's mainstream Japanese people?


----------



## kohitsuji (Jun 13, 2012)

@Tread Softly... Unfortunately I don't know much on the subject but this site gives a basic overview of Ainu culture and lifestyle (Ainu History and Culture) and I imagine amazon books would be a good place to look for something more in-depth. Amazon.com: ainu: Books
Sorry I can't be more specific!


----------



## kohitsuji (Jun 13, 2012)

Okay, I have a question for the kanji learners out there. What are some memory devices that help you remember specific kanji? This could be based on the pronounciation, the components (radicals), or general look of a kanji. Here are a few examples from me; I've listed only the most common reading for each. 

大 おおきい　big
looks like a person stretching out their arms to make themselves look bigger or say "The trout I caught last Sunday was THIS BIG!"

小 ちいさい　smal
Could be a person with their arms at their sides and feet together so they can look smaller

明 あかるい　bright
This kanji is a combination of sun (日) and moon (月). The sun and moon together are "bright".

明日 あした　tomorrow
The kanji for bright and the kanji for sun/ day. "Tomorrow is a bright day!"

海 うみ　ocean
This is a composite kanji comprised of "every" (毎) and the water radical. So the ocean is "every water" collected in one place. 

汽 き steam
A combination of 气 which means spirit/energy with the water radical. When water enters a gaseous "spirit" state it becomes steam. 

Lastly, here are two very similar, more advanced kanji.

描 えがく　to draw, to depict
This kanji has three pieces: the hand radical on the left, the grass radical on top, and a rice paddy below. I picture someone drawing a scene with a grassy meadow above a rice paddy and their hand resting next to the paper (clearly the artist who inspired this kanji was a lefty!)

猫 ねこ　cat
Almost identical to the previous kanji but now with the "beast" radical instead of "hand". A cat is a beast who likes to play in the grasses and rice paddies.

SUBMISSIONS WANTED! Feel free to share your memory devices for beginner, intermediate, or advanced kanji and kanji compounds :kitteh:


----------



## Futatsu Benri (Jul 12, 2012)

Now that you mention it, 小 (ちいさい) also looks like a penguin; penguins are always small


----------

